# REFILLABLE CARTRIDGES rICOH sg 400



## RICASO (May 7, 2016)

Anyone know if its possible to refill ink cartridges for the ricoh sg 400 ???


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You will be opening a can of worms.
yes there are refillable carts I believe, and there are associated help requests right after install.
I would never go there, because after the initial line filling that uses 25% of your starter carts further install of new carts doesn't use any noticeable amount, and as long as you leave your Ricoh powered when not in use you'll just hit 'print' and not the forums.


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes they make them and have worked just fine for me. 

Here are the cartridges I bought.

And the ink


----------



## biglar (Dec 27, 2010)

I went to the Ebay page and it does not indicate using these for the SG400. Have you used them in the 400 as well?
THANKS!


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

biglar said:


> I went to the Ebay page and it does not indicate using these for the SG400. Have you used them in the 400 as well?
> THANKS!


I use them for the SG400. Which from all my research is the same printer as the 3100.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Dekzion said:


> You will be opening a can of worms.
> yes there are refillable carts I believe, and there are associated help requests right after install.
> I would never go there, because after the initial line filling that uses 25% of your starter carts further install of new carts doesn't use any noticeable amount, and as long as you leave your Ricoh powered when not in use you'll just hit 'print' and not the forums.


The reason to use them would not be for the extra ink capacity (if any), the reason to use them would be for lessor expensive inks outside of Sawgrass.


----------



## RICASO (May 7, 2016)

sO ARE YOU USING THE DRIVERS N PROFILES FROM SAWGRASS ??


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes I am using Power Driver from Sawgrass


----------



## 996porsche (Jun 23, 2011)

What is the quality of the prints with these inks compared to the sawgrass HD inks?


----------



## nicoledean (Sep 5, 2017)

is there an update on this? did you use it? did it work?


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

mikewohlwend said:


> I use them for the SG400. Which from all my research is the same printer as the 3100.


I just want to confirm as I see people calling this a Ricoh SG400, and I have a Sawgrass SG800 (takes the same ink as the SG400) model, and I am wondering if this is the same SG400 you are referring to.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scarp208 (Jun 27, 2016)

Been through Heck with Epson for not using their ink and they finally disabled the printer (ran me through a never ending loop of directing me to change carts) which I replaced with an SG 400 and thank you for the info on ink & carts; my question would be is the SG400 objection only minimal? My experience with the replacement carts for Epson is that the chips did not work... I def want to order your recommendation as I don't print for profit but to promote my little saloon with logo'ed giveaways...thank you for your time! Steve Carper


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

mikewohlwend said:


> Yes they make them and have worked just fine for mthose e.
> 
> Here are the cartridges
> 
> And the ink


Those cartridges are not for the Sg400


----------



## Arkelis (Jul 6, 2018)

Lees Custom said:


> mikewohlwend said:
> 
> 
> > I use them for the SG400. Which from all my research is the same printer as the 3100.
> ...


Yes they are.


----------

